# Chautauqua



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

My buddies and and I r headed out to chautauqua this weekend for a fishing trip. My brother was there last weekend and had a tough time finding fish. Does anyone have any reports or secret spots they would love to share??? Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!!!!!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

I have been wanting to make the trip but havent heard anything either! try calling hogans hut for a report? goodluck! let us know how you do


----------



## eyeballs (May 1, 2005)

ln the past we got good fish in front of the bell tower in 50fow


----------



## LabattICE50 (Feb 23, 2008)

Eyeballs is correct....the clock tower in 50' usually always produces perch


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

Fished it a few years back. Fished off the bell tower like eyeballs said. Caught several perch not much size. I've been looking to make a trip this year but from the reports I've seen on ice shanty.com the fishing hasn't been very good. If you are looking for crappie (Calico as they are referred to in NY) and walleye it sounds like you need to try some flats on the north end I believe. Also Mayville has been producing large gills. I'm not that familiar with the lake. I know of long point mayville and the bell tower but couldnt tell you how to get to any of them


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

went last weekend and it was very slow for perch. stop at the casino for breakfast and dinner buffets though! top notch! head down to the weed beds on the south end for some nice gill action


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

4 of us are spending the week of feb. 10th there. Hopefully the fishing will get better. Past years done well off Longpoint state park. Seen couple Muskies on camera down there, awesome sight. Good luck 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks johnboy I'll be sure to make u take me there when u r there with me this weekend...go away lol


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

There are a couple of great spots I know of.....but they only serve beer..no fish...sorry.. 

Take some ice anchors....your gonna need em ..even with a 10 mph wind on that lake....let alone 30 mph Good luck and be safe !!


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

last year we had luck off Longpoint state park,we park on opposite side on street,earle morning,good bite in10' to 15' fow,later we wolk cros to Longpoint and 100' from shore,in 40' fow you had to tuch the bottom,to make them bait,arond 3pm we went back to morning spot and finish strong,any size perch 6" to 12" long,if you lucky you may hit eye,jiging rapala work best for us,firtiger.water is clear,you can see the perch in 10' and15'fow,that is place where you wanet to have underwater camera.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I fished the bell tower a couple years ago. I caught a butt load of Perch. The odd thing was that all of them came from 50 FOW, but were suspended 15 feet off the bottom. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sorry for the late report everyone but we had a great weekend!!!!! Fished in a blizzard Saturday and between 8 people we caught around 800 fish alone...all perch and gills. Also caught one 12" crappie but that was all. Fished mayville in 8 fow. The fishing was so good tho that u had a fish on before ur bait hit the bottom. Used pinmens with either minnows for the perch or waxworms which is what we caught all the bluegill off!! The perch were all small, the biggest being 9" but the bluegill were huge!!!! Up to 10"!!!! Sunday we fished long point anywhere from 5 feet to 40. Caught another 100-200 fish there all perch tho. Seemed like 40' produced larger perch tho up to 10" and the smallest being around 8". But all together in the 2 days between 8 guys we caught close to 1000 fish!!!! Best fishing I've ever done in my 16 year old life hahaha.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

way to go.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

BIGEYURK25 
I am glad it work for you.fish kept you buse.good start in 2014.now you can try to get few eyes from Catawba.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

his mom wont let him go that far


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hahahaha johnboy good thing I didn't go to nimi with u today u didn't catch any!!!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

that is correct. remind me to send pictures tomorrow though.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Of what??? Johnboy


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

your mom... hahahahaha JK. the fish i didn't catch


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Alright u off tomorrow maybe come here we can hit kings if u want


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

I have another pond me and Andy were at marking fish in 17 fow but couldn't get them to hit but that was 2 1/2 weeks ago might be hitting now can check it out


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i might be free thursday night or sunday morning early


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Why not tomorrow ur not teaching akron schools r closed im assuming


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i work two jobs........ and does Cyndi know you are still up?


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Ya??? I'm sitting next to her


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

tell her Hi! ask her when i can come for dinner


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

She went to bed


----------

